# New gaming cafe in mumbai...need help



## nikimation (May 30, 2012)

Hey Guys
m planing to start a new gaming cafe in mumbai.....most probably in andheri east (near college) or powai side.....for the start m thinking of starting with 10pc's...if i will make good profit then will expand it....i have been researching n had a talk with 1-2 gaming cafes owner abt the planning...1 guy suggested me to set up only lan games coz for the internet connection its very difficult task to get license n more over it the police issues.....see guys m taking a big risk coz i will be only one to start a business in my family...i hav a budget of 5-6lakhs.....so need a good guidance.....there are few queries i hav

1. 1st of all pros n cons....is it a long term business? if m planning for opening chain in future
2. what all license i need to get for a lan games (no internet connection)
3. and if i want to get an internet connection for online gaming....how do i get one..m thinking if i will connect the pc's for only online games not for surfing(will block it)...will there be same issues of getting a license??
4. i will be organizing tournaments....discounts....memberships....any other suggestions u hav to attract people? what do u think wht things attracts people towards gaming cafe.

So Guys,
I Would Like To Hear All The Information Which You Can Share With Me...
Hoping A Good And Quick Response From You All....cheers


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2012)

1. That depends on what games you have.One near my college got closed down for some reason but it was very popular.

No idea about 2nd and 3rd.

4.Discounts and memberships are alright but the place shouldn't be cramped.Also make an arrangements for coldrinks/coffee/chai.

BTW which college ?


----------



## RON28 (May 30, 2012)

i play Counter Strike 1.6 at LAN events, so have a sound knowledge about gaming cafes  

1. First of all i don't know anything about license and all 

2. yeah but you should opt for atleast 16 PCs, because nowadays even cafes for only internet surfing have 12 computers.

3. i would say don't go internet connection, just make it as a LAN games cafe  why?
because it would also save you some bucks monthly and no need to get tensed about broadband mess like low speed, high pings, lagging and choking etc 

4. most famous LAN games are Counter strike 1.6-Source, Starcraft  I and II, Most Wanted, Fifa 09,10,12, WOW, even now days there are events of Angry Birds  these are the basic games which i mentioned, so you research for more games that people play nowadays, COD, battlefield 3, Assassin's Creed and Crysis, Diabolo are mouth watering games which people play, 

5. PCs which you will build should have future proof components.

6. and yes gaming cafe are for long term business, once set up, you speed up. but area plays an imp. factor here. 

7. people who have a 60k gaming rig at home still play in cafes...why? because they like to play with i would say Real Intelligence than playing with AI(artificial intelligence-bots or Computer).

8. you should attract people by providing memberships, discounts, organise events so that even people from pune or near by cities will participate, make a Facebook page or twitter account, advertise your cafes and its pics etc 

9. you should also opt for " advanced booking of PCs for clan matches " marketing.  

10. and yes last not but not the least, keep atleast cold drinks in your cafe with burger or even VADA PAV, people do get hungry while playing for long hours and they need snack to retain there energy for playing (personal experience  )

let me give you a example where i play in a gaming cafe in pune.

per hour they charge RS 20
so we take clan matches within pune, always 5 on 5, that means ten people 
per head RS 20 and we sit for 3-4 hours 
it would tally to (RS 20x10(people)= rs 200X4=rs 800

RS 800 in four hours, i heard that gaming cafes earn 4k per day including PCs power consumption  just gave you an example of gaming business.

btw on a side note we are coming to mumbai, for a clan match, i don't know exactly but heard India's one of the best clan in cs 1.6 ATE had set up a gaming cafe in mumbai, so hoping to have a clan match with them 

*biggest con * of gaming cafe is i think the maintenance of the PCs and power failure, which gamers don't like it at all


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

Yes Keep i say 12 PCS(FOR games like CS,DOTA(WAR 3)) then 5 pcs for high end games(BF3 ETC)
and keep it about 25 bucks.And make the cafe cool.Maybe nice blue lights in a dark room 

I know a cyber that has A high END system but it is spoilt why?Because only CS 1.6 And DOTA is played there no other games


----------



## nikimation (May 31, 2012)

thanks a lot guys i wasnt expecting replies so fast 

*@ axes2t2* - i hav not fixed any college...still searching for one with good crowd...n searching for a gud shop...if u hav something in mind do share...and ya if there is no food corner in the neighborhood then i will put cold drink n snacks

*@ RON28* - thx a lot dude...appreciate ur time u spend for ur long post....well for the start m thinking for 10pc's only coz i hav a low budget...but i will be setting up new pc's once my cafe takes a pretty good start...hope for that .....n abt the game i was thinking of CS n dota for sure....then cod,assassin creed,crysis:warhead, battlefield3, unreal tournament.....and ya i will making my cafe website and facebook page so tht people can see updates and whts going on new....and its good to hear tht u hav a clan..will invite u for sure whenever i will be organizing a tournament ..cheeers 

*@serpent16* - abt the interior..i was thinking a dark theme only with blacklites...tht glows white colors....n a kool graffiti or so...n will be buying led cabinets...they look nice


----------



## samudragupta (May 31, 2012)

i was thinking of setting up a game parlour as well and all seems fine to me. but my real tension is about the licensing. THis is very important coz other wise it can attract legal action, especially if you want to publicise your game parlour. I am also keen on knowing about getting rights from the game manufacturers!!! But this will cost 50-60 lacs or even more. but it would be very legal and no tensions!!! 
There is a lan gaming cum cafe in my area however, its very local and has been running since 5-6yrs now without issues. 
since you are looking forward for a marketing strategy better look into the legal aspects...
and pls share your ideas and progress with us bro...


----------



## nikimation (May 31, 2012)

*@samudragupta* - hey buddy...nice to hear tht u also planing to set up a gaming cafe....btw where r u planning to open it.....see abt licensing..i had a talk with one cafe owner he said....if ur not getting the internet connection only lan games...then u just hav to buy original games..n if any game need licence then tht u hav to buy tht n original windows..thats it..and its all legal....all the best for ur venture...do share ur ideas and planning...cheers


----------



## RON28 (May 31, 2012)

here is the link of gaming cafe which i was talking about  Play Factory | Facebook 

it will give you an idea of interiors of the gaming cafe 

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=359484597431710&set=a.332756453437858.75198.200819276631577&type=1


----------



## samudragupta (May 31, 2012)

nikimation said:


> *@samudragupta* - hey buddy...nice to hear tht u also planing to set up a gaming cafe....btw where r u planning to open it.....see abt licensing..i had a talk with one cafe owner he said....if ur not getting the internet connection only lan games...then u just hav to buy original games..n if any game need licence then tht u hav to buy tht n original windows..thats it..and its all legal....all the best for ur venture...do share ur ideas and planning...cheers


i would be doing that in a year or 2... im still arranging funds and planning.... btw ur thread was really helpful, and thanks for sharing your ideas friends... 
ok with regards to games you mean that i can just buy the original game and there would be no issues? because i thought that game manufactures would allow games only for personal and not commercial use?? im not sure just clearing my doubts...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2012)

@nikimation

Open your gaming cafe near SNDT


----------



## nikimation (Jun 1, 2012)

*@samudragupta* - i guess so there will be no issues if we buy original game.....but still not sure abt it....see like cs we hav to open acc. in valve..theres a scheme for gaming cafe check this out 
*cafe.steampowered.com/
btw...where do u live? n where r u planning to open ur cafe

*@axes2t2* - ya SNDT is surely a eye-soothing place...girls + games = more crowd 
if u knw any gud place there for rent do share it..btw which SNDT branch u talking abt...cheer


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was talking about the one near Juhu.

Honestly I have no idea of the nearby areas,I just sometimes go over there with my friends  

If you are successful post the address of your cafe.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 3, 2012)

nikimation said:


> *@samudragupta* - i guess so there will be no issues if we buy original game.....but still not sure abt it....see like cs we hav to open acc. in valve..theres a scheme for gaming cafe check this out
> *cafe.steampowered.com/
> btw...where do u live? n where r u planning to open ur cafe
> 
> ...


im still in the planning phase and may take upto 2yrs... i stay in kalina... btw thanks for the link... 
and yeah the rents in juhu will be pretty expensive considering the location...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 3, 2012)

i just searched for gaming cafe in chennai i come over with it
check the links:Gaming den
*www.dfuze.in/index.php
hope this helps...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

Get a home internet connection initially to save costs as business plans are too costly.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 4, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i just searched for gaming cafe in chennai i come over with it
> check the links:Gaming den
> dFuze Gaming Lounge, Chennai, India
> hope this helps...


thanks for the links, it was helpful and gives an idea...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2012)

@OP first setup a low-end gaming parlor with 10-12 i3/hd6670 or 960t/hd6670 rigs to play LAN mp games like CS 1.6,DOTA,any NFS title
as for legal issues..........
you have to put "gifts of green" into the long hands of the law


----------



## nikimation (Jun 9, 2012)

*@axes2t2* - hey i inquired abt tht place..its way too costly 

*@ganeshnokiae63* - thx for the link...its great
*
@dashing.sujay* - hey bro m not planing to get an internet connection...coz of police issues...just planing for a lan gaming cafe

*@CommanderShawnze*r - thx for the sugggestions....m planing to get a mid range gaming rig...around 30-40k....n ya m inquiring abt police issues...


----------



## nikimation (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok guys....i have changed my plans....m opening gaming cafe in pune....near city pride mall , kothrud.......anyone here from pune?


----------



## debjeet (Jan 5, 2013)

nikimation said:


> Ok guys....i have changed my plans....m opening gaming cafe in pune....near city pride mall , kothrud.......anyone here from pune?



Season' Greetings !
So nikimation - Have you now implemented your plan? Howz it going? Mind sharing your progress?

Thanks & All the best


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2013)

cafes in my area use a special way to get really fast internet connection...its not really legal but it gets the job done..contact me if u want to learn more


----------



## v1v3k (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Nikimation,

There are lots of cafe in Kothrud, Pune and if u wanna open cafe in mumbai there are gamers in Ghatkopar who are waiting for new cafes in their city.
But first you need to check out the rates of License in Mumbai as it is rumoured - Rs.1000 / PC / Month.

Can help you more regarding cafes in Mumbai . As I work with most cafe owners .

 
Happy Gaming .


----------



## pushkar1986 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have opened a gaming Cafe in Pune(GameON cyber cafe,shaniwar peth,pune) recently.Response is enormous.Rates in my cafe are pretty damn cheap (Rs.10 /Hr), but I don't care about them,even i dont plan to increase them in next 4-6 months.Initially I had setup of 10 Pcs. Their config was Core I3 3rd gen,4gb ram,1 gb nvidia 210 card,500 gb HDD. Looking at the response I increased 7 more PCs.The new PCs had config - AMD A10 5800k ,2gb ATI 7640,4gb RAM,320GB HDD.I have all Police Licence (License fee 400/Comp/Yr).Recently held 2 Dota2 tournaments. Response was good.Got 3.5 MBPS optic fiber symmetric internet connection.

These are all my cafe's pros.....as far as drawbacks are concerned....following are my cafe's cons

I spent 25k on each comps (i.e roughly around 4.5 lac on total setup) but 15k on whole cafe's furniture...bought furniture from one closed cyber cafe & redeveloped it...heh.....got normal plastic chairs....no fancy interiors ..nothing

but true games don't give a damn to such things...today may cafe is always crowded with gamer...some times waiting of 1-2 hours..they look at comps,services that i offer & not the furniture....if the wanted good furniture they could have stayed at home instead....

as far as i know ,No other cafe in my area have better comps,better internet connection...& on top of that not a single cyber cafe in my area have per hour rates Rs10 

so....things just worked for me...

if anyone require any help in starting cyber cafe i would love to help....


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2013)

^ Remove your phone number,it's a bad idea putting that up in a public forum


----------



## kalvasu (Sep 29, 2013)

hi guys
i am planning to open a gaming cafe in gurgaon with consoles ( not pc's)
can anyone recommend a consultant who can guide me from scratch since i have absolutely no technical knowledge.
all help and suggestions are welcome


----------



## nikkhil (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys I am going to open a gaming cafe near vikroli. I might open in 2nd week of March. M gona start with 12pc. And will increase the count later. Any suggestion which games I should install beside cs and dota 2. And one more thing. I can run it 24x7 if the players wants. Cu guys soon


----------



## Guru Ghantaal (Jun 2, 2015)

v1v3k said:


> Hi Nikimation,
> 
> There are lots of cafe in Kothrud, Pune and if u wanna open cafe in mumbai there are gamers in Ghatkopar who are waiting for new cafes in their city.
> But first you need to check out the rates of License in Mumbai as it is rumoured - Rs.1000 / PC / Month.
> ...



how much ROI i can expect if i open a gaming cafe and it does good business?


----------



## pushprajpradhan (Feb 4, 2016)

[MENTION=11531]pushkar1986[/MENTION] That is really a nice informative post, thank you so much


----------

